# Little Magic Lantern Album Spiking, yay!!



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 21, 2018)

I got this small seedling from Windy Hill Gardens in the early summer of 2016.
It has grown quite well, but still in the same 2 inch pot.
I thought it was still too small to flower, but today I found out that it is sending up something fuzzy at the center of the plant.

I'm quite excited!!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 21, 2018)

Oooooo....that's pretty cool! A nice fuzzy thing to find. Looking forward to the photos of the flower!


----------



## orchid527 (Jan 21, 2018)

Funny that you should mention this. I have three of these from her and two are in bud. They are in 4 inch pots, but the leaf span of the largest is only 7 inches. I was surprised to see the buds on a plant this size. My normal ML were much larger than this when they first bloomed. Mike


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 21, 2018)

Wendy- yes, yes, and sure!! 

Mike- I wish I had gotten more. I was not very happy about the size when it arrived but it did some nice growing this past one year. 
Still, it has a leaf span of barely 5 inch. If the flower turns out nice, I would be very happy!! 

I bought it because the compot I got from you came down with browning disease suddenly, which was a big surprise & stress to me as those seedlings were growing very nicely. I did manage to stop the spread and they are growing large again. Phew~ They are still in the same pot ( I think from the years ago, I'm lazy hehe) and looking nice. I like to compare the photo of when they were tiny and how big they are now.  
Has any of those bloomed for you yet? 

I guess this particular plant might have taken up certain micranthum features as I have seen ( and have) very small micranthums.
Would love to see yours when they open.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2018)

Cool. thanks for sharing. Let me know if you want to get rid of any of the others.


----------

